# ***شكر خاص للمهندس mhmd fysl ***



## سامح الفيومى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نيابة عن اعضاء القسم
وباسم مشرفي القسم
نشكر
*المهندس/ mhmd fysl *
 لإمتيازه بمواضيعه التي افادتنا جميعاً خلال الأسبوع ويستحق التكريم لأنه:-
أعلى الأعضاء في عدد المواضيع خلال الأسبوع 
ونتمى له دوام التوفيق
:30::30::30:​


----------



## Ahmed Ab (20 نوفمبر 2011)

نشكره جدا على هذه المعلومات 
ونتمنى ان يوجد من امثاله الكثير
وشكرا


----------



## mhmd fysl (19 ديسمبر 2011)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_أنتهز هذه الفرصة لأوجه الشكر لاعضاء المنتدي الافاضل _
_الذين شاركوني بالتعليق أو الذين اكتفوا بالمشاهده فقط_
_وأخص بالشكر الاخ @ سامح الفيومي @ مشرف القسم الذي شاركني كثيراً في شتي المواضيع التي كتبتها بالمنتدي._
_وأرجو من الله أن أكون عند حسن ظنكم_
_ودمتم في أمان الله وحفظة_​


----------



## سامح الفيومى (19 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اعتذر لتغيبي عن الملتقى وذلك بسبب انشغالي بالإنتخابات البرلمانية ​


----------



## mhmd fysl (6 فبراير 2012)

عوداً حميداً مستطاب


----------

